# How To Apply For My UK Husband To Live In Canada



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

If possible, can someone please breakdown for me the process for me to apply for my husband (who is from and lives in the UK) to obtain a spouse visa to live and work in Canada?

Does anyone know how long the process can normally take to get approved?

Are there any things that I need to have (i.e. a strong source of income) in order for my husband to be approved?

Thanks for your help 

Ps: Links to website and such would be greatly helpful.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You need police reports and medical, then just full in the paperwork, wait, wait, wait and you're good to go. Nothing financial. Processing is about 9months to a year?


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You need police reports and medical, then just full in the paperwork, wait, wait, wait and you're good to go. Nothing financial. Processing is about 9months to a year?


9-12 months!!!!! But on the CIC website it says 27 days (or am I reading that wrong?).

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/times/perm-fc.asp


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

foreversamijo said:


> 9-12 months!!!!! But on the CIC website it says 27 days (or am I reading that wrong?).
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/times/perm-fc.asp


I am a sponsor for my uk wife, the main thing is showing you can provide financially for your spouse. Many returning Canadians have to find a job here then apply for sponsorship of their spouse. As the man says, approx 9 months (ours was 11 but there was a strike on).


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

foreversamijo said:


> 9-12 months!!!!! But on the CIC website it says 27 days (or am I reading that wrong?).
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/times/perm-fc.asp


And you were just looking at the sponsor assessment, London is 11 months now for sponsored person.


----------

